# “location” in HPI



## stephaniec5 (Feb 1, 2010)

I am need of some assistance regarding “location” in HPI. I had a chart review done and was informed that I could not use shortness of breath as a location.  To me I see shortness of breath as location for where the problem is which would be the respiratory system.   The QM felt it should be more of a “quality” rather than location.   Then I started to think about chest pain, sore throats etc… if you can't use shortness of breath as a location then I don't think these would qualify as well.  What are your opinions regarding location?

Thanks!
Stephanie


----------



## LLovett (Feb 2, 2010)

I agree that "shortness" is a quality element. I also have no problem with "breath" being a location. 

Generally SOB is more of an associated sign or symptom but if that is the reason they are there it works for me as 2 elements, quality and location.

I see that the same as "pink eye",  or "broken nose", etc..

Just my take on it,

Laura, CPC, CPMA, CEMC


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Feb 2, 2010)

I agree w/ Laura.  Breath is certainly inferred. I would have no problem crediting location.


----------



## jthweatt (Feb 2, 2010)

I would count location in the same scenario.

Jerri, CPC


----------



## stephaniec5 (Feb 2, 2010)

thank you for your assistance!


----------

